# Decora cover plate screws too long



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I never had a problem with this one.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Kurve-Dual-Non-Metallic-Cable-Stripper-Cutter-K1412/100630659


Oh that's nice. Does it come with a free flashlight?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Get a cheap device, like a 59 cent HD wall switch, thread them in, turn it over, file off with a 4 way file.


I gotta get off here now and watch some football. I'm feeling kinda dumb for not even considering this before.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

dsconstructs said:


> Which strippers work with such short screws. Mine are thick enough that the shorter decora screws don't thread through far enough to cut anything significant off.


Maybe mentioned somehow....you could use a spare switch, screw all the way through as a means to hold the screw, then cut it down with a dremel. Easy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Oh that's nice. Does it come with a free flashlight?


No, but that yellow color is handy since I misplace stuff all the time. You need a Molson, too! :drink:


Let's aim for 100 posts in honor of Inner.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> No, but that yellow color is handy since I misplace stuff all the time. You need a Molson, too! :drink:


No seriously, I like the looks of them. They are on my short, short list.

But I'll take Pauli Girl and clank mugs in appreciation.:drink:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Decora Cover Plate Screws Too Long*

This post just made my day. Been putting this off for over a year because grinding with Dremel is such a pain in the ass














3- 2 gang
1- 5 gang
1- single gang
My house


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> This post just made my day. Been putting this off for over a year because grinding with Dremel is such a pain in the ass
> View attachment 262577
> View attachment 262585
> 
> ...


Too bad using drywall screws is illegal.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> This post just made my day. Been putting this off for over a year because grinding with Dremel is such a pain in the ass
> View attachment 262577
> View attachment 262585
> 
> ...


Attitude adjustment in order. Dremel + diamond is like 5 minutes tops for that. I recommend Molson for you, too! :drink:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Good luck getting the plate to seat with the heads of the drywall screws in the way.

I cut the short screws for block style cover plates all the time with my Klien wire stripers. Thread the screw in the threaded (die) side, squeeze handles, remove screw, install through plate into device. 

Tom


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Decora Cover Plate Screws Too Long*



480sparky said:


> Too bad using drywall screws is illegal.



I'll have to mention that to my electrician.

You suppose the threads are all buggered up from the drywall screws?


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Morning Wood said:


> I'll have to mention that to my electrician.
> 
> You suppose the threads are all buggered up from the drywall screws?



I've gone and replaced drywall screws with the correct ones behind many DIY folks. Usually threads right in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> I'll have to mention that to my electrician.
> 
> You suppose the threads are all buggered up from the drywall screws?


Most use rock screws because they don't set their boxes out in front of the studs enough. Usually just set them out ½". Then when the thinset & tile get added, the stock screws are too short. They need to learn to ask about final finishes before roughing in so they can install the boxes to the correct depth off the framing.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> They need to learn to ask about final finishes before roughing in so they can install the boxes to the correct depth off the framing.


Or just carry a stock of longer screws. In many cases it's a remodel where tile is added over existing drywall. 

Whether that extra gap between the box and the plate is acceptable is another discussion.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Or just carry a stock of longer screws. In many cases it's a remodel where tile is added over existing drywall.
> 
> Whether that extra gap between the box and the plate is acceptable is another discussion.


The gap is not allowed per the NEC. Use Arlington's, solves the problem and comes with longer screws. 

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/miscellaneous/box-extenders/

Tom


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

MarkJames said:


> I never had a problem with this one.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Kurve-Dual-Non-Metallic-Cable-Stripper-Cutter-K1412/100630659


This! Jeeze. 

All this BS talk of grinders, Dremel tools, flapper discs??? Holy crap, I do this ALL the time with that exact strippers and it works PERFECTLY and SIMPLY.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Done. Just amazoned a pair of the Kleins. My other stripper will now get demoted to my cabinet install tools, it has 5 different screw sizes on it which has been handy.....except for those short decoras.


----------

